# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Would you consider liposuction for stubborn fat deposits?

## Canes4Ever

As we get older we know that fat deposits are harder and harder to get rid of. I have been doing hardcore cardio recently but seem to have plateaued in my fat loss with that method. I can't take ephedrine or caffiene to help stimulate my metabolism because of my panic & anxeity disorder.

Is Liposuction a plausable alternative?

----------


## Mighty Joe

Canes,

I would, but from what I understand, the healing process is lengthy like upwards of six months(Black & Blue)! And I think the biggest fear is hoping ya found the right doc before ya close your eyes!

MJ

----------


## Deadend

Have you ever considered using clenbuterol ? I guess that would be out of the question too, if caffeine is.

----------


## ironmike7000

Canes- Liposuction is a possibility although you have to make sure its being done by a skilled surgeon who has done it before. Get references! But if it was me I would try cardio and strict dieting first. Getting rid of fat sometimes takes time. When I try to get leaner and more define I give myself 10-12 weeks to get it done.

----------


## Jack87

Canes I've heard of cases where otherwise heathly people die from a surgeon who doesn't perform the operation properly or another possibility is infection after the surgery...

To risky for me I'd rather try Clen or DNP then go though all of that.... Or just stop cheating on my damn diet for that matter...

----------


## TheStromba

I would consider it. I have had a bit of a spare tire since I was 12 years old. If Clen won't do the trick. I may go for it. (DNP just scares the pants off me)

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Mighty Joe_ 
> *Canes,
> 
> I would, but from what I understand, the healing process is lengthy like upwards of six months(Black & Blue)! And I think the biggest fear is hoping ya found the right doc before ya close your eyes!
> 
> MJ*


Yes I have heard these type of disturbing stories too Mighty Joe. A few of them have come up on the nightly news as folks have died because the doctor didn't have a properly licenced anethisthiologist (oh my bad spelling) working with him, and people died on the table during the surgery.

It's a fairly risky proceedure you think?

I also didn't realize it was that lengthy a down time after the surgery, if so, then it is unacceptable for me.

Thanks Mighty Joe  :Big Grin:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Deadend_ 
> *Have you ever considered using clenbuterol? I guess that would be out of the question too, if caffeine is.*


Thanks Deadend for responding,

No I haven't used it and if it is a stimulant like ephedrine or caffiene, no it would be out of the question for me.

I guess I may have to just stay a fat slob  :Frown:   :Bang:   :Cussing:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by ironmike7000_ 
> *Canes- Liposuction is a possibility although you have to make sure its being done by a skilled surgeon who has done it before. Get references! But if it was me I would try cardio and strict dieting first. Getting rid of fat sometimes takes time. When I try to get leaner and more define I give myself 10-12 weeks to get it done.*


Thanks Mike, I am trying that now, and I have 5 more weeks til my partner visits here from Kansas for a 10 day visit and I am trying to look super sharp for him especially. I will just keep doing the cardio and working on that diet.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by buff87_ 
> *Canes I've heard of cases where otherwise heathly people die from a surgeon who doesn't perform the operation properly or another possibility is infection after the surgery...
> 
> To risky for me I'd rather try Clen or DNP then go though all of that.... Or just stop cheating on my damn diet for that matter...*


Oops,  :Blush:  I think Buff has seen me and my midnight cookie & milk cheats.....good call brother, I do tend to cheat too much !  :Cussing:

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by TheStromba_ 
> *I would consider it. I have had a bit of a spare tire since I was 12 years old. If Clen won't do the trick. I may go for it. (DNP just scares the pants off me)*


Thanks The Stromba, if you are in South Fla and find a good doctor and do it yourself, please let me know so I can go and talk to the doctor about the whole procedure.

Thanks bro

----------


## Deadend

Canes,
Here's an idea. I'm sure your on a low fat, low cal diet but try restricting your sodium or sugar religiously. I used to season all my foods heavily with salt, onion salt, tony's, pepper, red pepper. All kinds of shit. Then I read that a healthy person's sodium intake should be around 2,400 mg/day. I was taking in almost 3 times that much. It's hard to give it up at first but you get used to it. As far as sugars go, watch the diet sodas, orange juice, milk. When you count carbs, count the sugars. They should be less than one half the amount of carbs. Hope this helps. Good luck bro.

DE

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Deadend_ 
> *Canes,
> Here's an idea. I'm sure your on a low fat, low cal diet but try restricting your sodium or sugar religiously. I used to season all my foods heavily with salt, onion salt, tony's, pepper, red pepper. All kinds of shit. Then I read that a healthy person's sodium intake should be around 2,400 mg/day. I was taking in almost 3 times that much. It's hard to give it up at first but you get used to it. As far as sugars go, watch the diet sodas, orange juice, milk. When you count carbs, count the sugars. They should be less than one half the amount of carbs. Hope this helps. Good luck bro.
> 
> DE*


Thanks DeadEnd, but I haven't used much salt in YEARS. My dad had a stroke when I was a teen, and I learned at that time to eat without much in the way of seasoning. As he got older he then was discovered that he had Multiple Sclerosis and then we even ate a more restricted diet.

I also gave up sodas of all kinds after I had my panic & anxiety disorder set in 1985 (when I was 25), so I haven't been one much on sodas for years. Also diet sodas give me headaches because the aspertame and saccahrine give me headaches. Mile I wasn't aware of having sugar and I drink a lot of that, so I am glad you mention that to me, as I drink about a ½ gallon a day. That I will cut out then.

I am eating next to no carbs, breads are a no-no and I do eat pasta and rice but that is limited to a cup when I eat my grilled chicken, turkey or fish. I also am eating broccoli or a garden salad with those meals.

----------


## iron4life79

> _Originally posted by Deadend_ 
> *Canes,
> Here's an idea. I'm sure your on a low fat, low cal diet but try restricting your sodium or sugar religiously. I used to season all my foods heavily with salt, onion salt, tony's, pepper, red pepper. All kinds of shit. Then I read that a healthy person's sodium intake should be around 2,400 mg/day. I was taking in almost 3 times that much. It's hard to give it up at first but you get used to it. As far as sugars go, watch the diet sodas, orange juice, milk. When you count carbs, count the sugars. They should be less than one half the amount of carbs. Hope this helps. Good luck bro.
> 
> DE*



he beat me to it.................. :Big Grin:  

peace bb79

----------


## sp9

I hear ya canes, I feel tight almost everywhere except for lower abs/love handles their is a little bit of fat I can't seem to melt off. I need to do more cardio but at the same time I want mass elsewhere. Guess you can't have both at the same time. I did notice that last summer I turned up the running to 3 miles per day (6mph/morning/5 days a week) and rode my bike for atleast an hour in the evening and I lost most of it. Came right back though when it started getting cold and dark earlier. I guess it is just a matter of experimenting until you find something that makes a difference. Are you using a treadmill now? If not go for it. Anything new you try cardio wise give it 4-6 weeks before you make a judgement.

----------


## monsterback

Canes4ever,

At 49 I can relate to your pain. At my age I have found that carbs are the biggest enemy. If you want those love handles and that pad below the belly button to go, your diet is the most important thing. 

No Simple Carbs, No Carbs after 6 PM. No Potatoes, No White Rice, No Pasta, NO Alcohol and no processed carbs (That Means Man Made). Cardio is important but your diet is even more important. Eat your carbs early in the day when you can burn them off. It is hard; it just depends on how bad you want to look good for your partner.

I have considered lipo myself. I did get rid of the handles following the strict diet advice above. The only advantage of lipo is the handles don't come back if you get a little off your diet. Good luck reaching your goal. 

mosterback :Strong Smiley:  
From Sunny Aventura

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by monsterback_ 
> *Canes4ever,
> 
> At 49 I can relate to your pain. At my age I have found that carbs are the biggest enemy. If you want those love handles and that pad below the belly button to go, your diet is the most important thing. 
> 
> No Simple Carbs, No Carbs after 6 PM. No Potatoes, No White Rice, No Pasta, NO Alcohol and no processed carbs (That Means Man Made). Cardio is important but your diet is even more important. Eat your carbs early in the day when you can burn them off. It is hard; it just depends on how bad you want to look good for your partner.
> 
> I have considered lipo myself. I did get rid of the handles following the strict diet advice above. The only advantage of lipo is the handles don't come back if you get a little off your diet. Good luck reaching your goal. 
> 
> ...


Adventura ? Hey hello  :Welcome:  neighbor  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for the advice Monsterback. I think I need to try as you and others have suggested; tighten the diet up and up the cardio.

Thanks again everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kaz

im not sure i would have lipo done - i have the handles to get rid of and a bit of belly that needs to go but i think id be inclined to go with the clen (again) and lose it all.

iv done it before only a few years back now and i think i could do it again, but my problem is ALWAYS diet! i can diet down and cut up but when i bulk i have a real problem stopping eating at the end of the cycle  :Big Grin:  

iv been looking into gh for a while now and the more i read the more i like the idea - expensive or not it looks like the best way to go for muslce mass and fat loss

----------


## Ajax

I've been wrestling with my weight since I was 10 years old. I have gone up and down--and dieted harder and worked hard than anybody I know--but there are still stubborn deposits of fat around my middle and chest.

If I can't get rid of them this time, then I would consider liposuction.

----------


## silverfox

I would get gut area done for sure, i have to kill myself and take insane amouts of t3 / clen and cardio to get that last be off abs, and even then the skin has hard time to tighten up, so yes i would do it.

----------


## Mrs. T

Kevin,

There is this really great gal who works out in my gym. Being a female, I see females differently than guys do, but I think this gal is truly beautiful. Anyway, she was really self conscious about the dreaded "bikini line" fat places. So she spent several thousand dollars having lipo on the tops of her legs. She said the pain was indescribable for weeks. She had to wear these really tight girdle things to support her during healing. She had to take 6 weeks off from EVERYTHING - work, play, exercise - sit on her butt. By the time she got permission to go back to her regular life, she had gained weight and in the end was not happy with her end results. Judging by what I saw HER go through, along with everything I've ever read on the subject, I would say that lopisuction is really only effective for facial fat and genuine obesity.

----------


## Canes4Ever

> _Originally posted by Mrs. T_ 
> *Kevin,
> 
> There is this really great gal who works out in my gym. Being a female, I see females differently than guys do, but I think this gal is truly beautiful. Anyway, she was really self conscious about the dreaded "bikini line" fat places. So she spent several thousand dollars having lipo on the tops of her legs. She said the pain was indescribable for weeks. She had to wear these really tight girdle things to support her during healing. She had to take 6 weeks off from EVERYTHING - work, play, exercise - sit on her butt. By the time she got permission to go back to her regular life, she had gained weight and in the end was not happy with her end results. Judging by what I saw HER go through, along with everything I've ever read on the subject, I would say that lopisuction is really only effective for facial fat and genuine obesity.*


Thanks Mrs. T., well I think that sums it all up....there is NO WAY I'm doing lipo.....NO WAY.  :Nervous:

----------


## Soldier225

Yo, Canes! NO LIPO! (Too expensive!)

Injectible l-caritine works wonders.

----------


## lowell34

Hey Canes, I can relate. One piece of good news for us though. My wife just got a boob job from a local doc with a great rep. I went with her to her appointments to support her (and to see what I was getting for my money) and lipo came up. He told us there is a new procedure for lipo that's coming. Not many docs using yet though. The new way does not involve putting you under. They use a local and instead of making one incision and then beating the hell out of you, they make several small cuts and work small areas at a time.
Shortly after talking with the doc, I actually saw this procedure on TV. Sixty minutes or one of those shows had it. They did the procedure on this lady and she was awake and talking on the phone during the whole thing. When it was over, she got up and walked out by herself. They followed up with her and her total recovery time was 2 weeks. 
Looks like much less risk, recovery, and money. When this procedure comes to town, I'm there.

----------


## Canes4Ever

Thanks Soilder225 and Lowell34, good story Lowell and I will be looking for the new procedure and researching it farther. Sounds very promising.

----------


## Iwan2bsolid2

> _Originally posted by Ajax_ 
> *I've been wrestling with my weight since I was 10 years old. I have gone up and down--and dieted harder and worked hard than anybody I know--but there are still stubborn deposits of fat around my middle and chest.
> 
> If I can't get rid of them this time, then I would consider liposuction.*


SAME HERE MY BROTHER, IT'S LIKE YOU JUST CAN'T HAVE THAT CONFIDENCE OF KNOWING YOU LOOK GOOD, BECAUSE WHEN YOU LOOK IN THE MIRROR- IT'S THE FIRST THING YOU NOTICE. I ALWAYS SAY MAN IF I JUST DIND'T HAVE THAT I WOULD LOOK SO GOOD. I'M A GOOD LOOKING KID, NOT BRAGGING, JUST HAVE HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE APPROACH ME ABOUT MODELING AND ACTING, A RECRUTER FROM ABERCROMBIE AND FITCH APPROACHED ME AT MY GYM, ASKING IF I WOULD BE INTERESTED BEING IN THEIR UPCOMING CATALOG. ALOT OF PEOPLE WOULD JUMP AT THIS, BUT I CAN'T. EVERYONE THINKS I LOOK AWESOME BUT INSIDE I KNOW THAT I HAVE THOSE DAMN PUFFY NIPS AND LOWER CHEST FAT. I CAN'T STRUT MY STUFF WITH CONFIDENCE, IT SUCKS.

----------


## Buddha_Red

Ive seen a lady go through that process. no way is it something i want to do.

----------


## ari

http://www.drnadler.com/lipo.htm

Check this out - Dr Nadler the Plastic surgeon of BB-ders, he a BB-der him self! He performs some special lipo for better abbs

----------


## demetri

I wouldn't do it. Lypo can leave a honey comb look to the skin and the fat can come back.

Better to do a keto diet, though it sounds like you already keep the carbs pretty low. 

It's probably not as bad as you think it is....maybe a little less calories or speading out your food more throughout the day.

I'd stay far away from any stimulants. If you can't take Caffine or Effie's then you should stay far away from DNP and Clen .

----------


## Cousin Eddie

My wife just had it done. I would not recommend it to my worst enemy. The worst bruises I have ever seen in my life. Minimum of 6 week recovery time. I do have to say that the crotchless gurdle thing they have to wear all the time is pretty cool :Smilie:

----------


## ddrew

canes I would not recomend it I've had two clients that had it done and the recovery was long and miserable. It serously affected the amount of training we could do and the result [looks] was not that great.

----------


## Red Ketchup

Having had my eyes messed up by cosmetic surgery, I would not EVER do it again.

My body is far from looking perfect, but I like it just the way it is. I work out and enjoy it, and whatever gains I make I'm happy with.

Surgery is just too high a price to pay for my vanity.

Red

----------


## Doc M

Canes..I have performed hundreds of lipo surgeries and the risks are very minimal. I have read through this thread several times and there is a lot of incorrect information floating around. 

At your age and with your fitness goals, cosmetic enhancement is a great option. Yes, you will have minimal bruising, soreness, and time out of the gym. But the fact is, no Clen , stimulants, or cardio can remove fatty deposits that are inherently present in men in certain areas.

I have been into fitness and nutrition most of my life. I was a Div I baseball player and the use of gear has always been a part of my fitness though in very lite cycles. I am now 32 and can understand better what older athletes are physically going through. If you would like to I can give you some more accurate info on your options. Good luck!

----------


## Doc M

Good afternoon,

I received your reply in regards to the lipo post. I will check with several of the other docs that I am with and see if they have any high recommendations for a surgeon. At your age it is usually a very good alternative because the fat you are seeing is diet and excercise resistant so it will be very difficult, if not impossible to shed. Yes, the lipo will keep you out of the gym for a bit, but with the techniques we utilize today, recovery time is short and the pain and bruising is quite minimal. Believe me when I say that it is very tolerable and the results can be quite dramatic. I will get back with you as soon as I get a few solid leads for you in the San Fran area, I like to make sure before I recommend anyone for anyting. Good luck and I look forward to getting back with you.

>This is the message:
>
>Hey, saw your post about lipo. I'm seriously considering it. I'm 
>45, 18% or so bf. 5'10 205lbs. I have been trining seriously for 
>4 years but the belly fat will just not come off all the way. 
>
>I'd hate to be off the gym, but if I ever want to see my abs, I'm 
>thinking I might have to do the lipo.
>
>Can you recommend anyone in the SF Bay area ?
>
>Thanks!
>El K
>
>

----------


## letsgetwithit

there are other alternatives like laser removal, cutting gels, and probably at least twenty more. Best bet go talk to a few (more than one) specialist and see what is generally recommended. I have had surgery done of a different spectrum but any time you add to or subtract from a body it is extremely painful. Lots of research on the doctors available, most docs will have a waiting area, ask the patience sitting there waiting they would know if they are happy or not.

Good Luck
LGWI

----------


## gatita

LipoSite.com check it out...

I had lipo on my thighs a long time ago. Pretty rough, but I know it has gotten much better and easier on the bod. 
I will say, skin tone is very important...How does your skin bounce back when you drop weight? Check out your Dr and the pictures of the area YOU want done. ie don't get stuck on the boob job page of his book  :Wink: 
Some Drs are very good with one procedure but either not so hot in another area or just not experienced enough for whatever reason. Unfortunately they probably wouldn't mind getting more experience working on you to enhance the ole resume! (Sorry to sound cynical Drs writing in, but I have a very good friend who is a PS. I know it is not an easy thing for an ego to say "I haven't had very good results with___") 
Talk to patients that have had the procedure YOU will be having.
Good luck

----------


## mark5795610

Hi, I had lipo back when I was 35 or so. I was in great shape lifting and cardio but could not get rid of the back fat on the waist. It never came back. I would do it again in a heart beat. Today the techniques are even better and recovery time probably isn't more than 1 month. Go for it....

----------


## SwoleDiesel662

I'm not letting any doctor operate on me unless it's for something I have that's wrong. If it's not broke, no need to fix it. Plus, the treadmill will do the same thing. Cheaper too.

----------


## WonderBread

> recovery time is short and the pain and bruising is quite minimal. Believe me when I say that it is very tolerable and the results can be quite dramatic.


What would you expect recovery time to be? 
Consensus so far seems to be 6 weeks... have the latest procedures reduced that time?

----------


## PURE ADRENALINE

I see nothing wrong with it and think the Doc has some great thoughts on this.

I am looking into cosmetic surgery as well and think there is nothing wrong with it at all!!

Good luck bro.

----------


## Doc M

Wonder..Although it is impossible to determine what your specific recovery time would be, I can tell you generally that most patients are back to full activity after 6 weeks..You really just have to listen to your body because it will dictate when you are "Ready'..Technology has come leaps and bounds from what it was just 5 years ago, so pain, recovery time, aesthetic results, and overall appearance really can be fantastic..There are many variables that come into play, but overall I would say Lipo is one of the best and safest surgeries that Cosmetic Surgeons perform today..And the cost is on an average of $2500-$3500 depending on the volume of Lipo and the geographic area..

Doc M

----------


## gunnermuscle

not only would I consider doing lipo--I actually did it five years ago. My surgeon is well known around here for doing all the local athletes/trainers/bodybuilders and its the best thing Ive ever done for myself. I was working out constantly but could never get rid of the spare tire that grows around a middle-aged mans waist.(I was 43 when I had the surgery) The recovery was no big deal,the surgeon did a flawless job-removing the little fat pockets around my middle-and today Ive got a 31.5" waist and a 50" chest.All the kids at the club keep asking how many sit ups I do a day-I tell them thousands (hey, it cost me thousands !lol)The surgery re-energized my workouts and now when I look at my body-I dont immediately focus in on the flaw of a not-tight waist...I do focus in on my lagging forearms, but thats another story.

----------


## DEVLDOG

i had lipo done last may,i am 33 yrs old,always had love handles no matter what my weight was.i am presently 6'2" 265lbs..been working out since i was 14,i was a US MARINE. and always considered myself to be in good shape,better then average.i decided last yr i was gonna do it and i did..i dont regret it one bit and would recomend it to anyone..the surgeon remover 2 liters of fat from my stomach,sides and back.fat that would not have been removed any other way.yes the pain after wards is a slight incovienence but the results are instant.for the first day you will be able to see what the fiale product will look like after the swelling goes down ,which begins the next day.i went form a 38 waste to a 34.not bad considering i now weigh 265lbs,which is the weight i was when i had surgery...i highly recomend it to anyone considering it..and the price.it was equivalent to ...maybe 5 cycles..$4000.best investment i ever made.

----------

